# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Kingston Message Board >  Reggae Calendar for Feb 2016

## Accompong

I noticed this on Facebook and thought others might like it too.  If this image is too hard to read, you can check out their Facebook page at https://www.facebook.com/JaRIA.Reggae.Month

Peace and Guidance

----------

